# Hatching Shrimp Eggs



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I've officially reached a new level of crazy in this hobby.

My most recent casualty this morning was one of my two female shrimp that were berried up, so, with nothing to lose, I found this article and am going to see if the eggs will hatch. I was able to remove nearly all of the eggs from the females body and, on closer inspection, the little dudes already have eyes! I'm not holding out much hope, but it would sure be cool if some babies survived!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

couple more useful links in this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crus...cially-incubating-hatching-shrimp-eggs-13495/


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hope you are successful with hatching these little guys 
I tried to artificially hatch a couple of eggs some time ago that were dropped by one of my females, though they went white with fungus very quickly.

Those articles have some good info in them.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Great, thanks for the info! I'll see what I can do...


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've rigged up a contraption like in the link.. well, similar, lol. Not sure how much the eggs should be moving in the water, mine are moving very little. Guess now I just have to wait and watch.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The female shrimp when berried is constantly moving the eggs. I would imagine that they must be always moving. Good luck and hope you have several survivors.


----------

